# creative inspire 4.1 speakers not working..plz help



## emilsonusam (Nov 16, 2011)

im haing windows 7 ultimate(32 bit) opearting system ...with dual core processor on gigabyte s series motherboard.

my creative inspire 4.1 speakers are not working properly. rear ports on the woofer are not working. speakers wen connected to rear ports do not produce any sound...and front ports are working properly.
plz help...


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Have you set it up for multi-speaker 4.1 sound output in Windows Control Panel >> Sound?


----------



## emilsonusam (Nov 16, 2011)

i set it up for quadraphonic speakers in realtek.


----------



## emilsonusam (Nov 16, 2011)

pip22 said:


> Have you set it up for multi-speaker 4.1 sound output in Windows Control Panel >> Sound?


i set it up for quadraphonic speakers in realtek.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try selecting 5.1 or surround.

Also run the speaker test, which will send a test to each speaker.


----------



## emilsonusam (Nov 16, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Try selecting 5.1 or surround.
> 
> Also run the speaker test, which will send a test to each speaker.


i tried with 5.1 
during the speaker test the speakers connected to rear ports are not producing any sound.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What sound card or audio chipset are you using and how is it connected?

For the rear speakers to work, there should be two cables connected from the speakers to the PC. Sound card Green jack is stereo/front left/right. Sound card Black jack is surround/rear left/right.


----------

